# Problème avec gstreamer 0.8.11-2



## vitis (13 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à installer kde sur mon emac via fink, le prblème viens qu'il m'est impossible d'aller jusque au bout. Gstreamer echoue lors de sa compilation. J'obtiens systématiquement ce message


gstinfo.c:1052: error: `Dl_info' undeclared (first use in this function)
gstinfo.c:1052: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
gstinfo.c:1052: error: for each function it appears in.)
gstinfo.c:1052: error: parse error before "dlinfo"
gstinfo.c:1062: warning: implicit declaration of function `dladdr'
gstinfo.c:1062: error: `dlinfo' undeclared (first use in this function)
make[4]: *** [libgstreamer_0.8_la-gstinfo.lo] Error 1
make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[2]: *** [all] Error 2
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make: *** [all] Error 2
### execution of make failed, exit code 2
Removing build lock...
/sw/bin/dpkg-lockwait -r fink-buildlock-gstreamer-0.8.11-2
(Lecture de la base de donn'ees... 125822 fichiers et r'epertoires d'ej`a install'es.)
Suppression de fink-buildlock-gstreamer-0.8.11-2 ...
Failed: phase compiling: gstreamer-0.8.11-2 failed

Before reporting any errors, please run "fink selfupdate" and
try again.  If you continue to have issues, please check to see if the
FAQ on fink's website solves the problem.  If not, ask on the fink-users
or fink-beginners mailing lists.  As a last resort, you can try e-mailing
the maintainer directly:

        The Gnome Core Team <fink-gnome-core@lists.sourceforge.net>​Pourriez vous me permettre de sortir de cette impasse

merci


----------



## avosmac (15 Octobre 2005)

Pas sur que cela r&#233;solve le probl&#232;me, mais Fink vous sugg&#232;re de proc&#233;der &#224; un Fink Selupdate. Faites le donc, on ne sait jamais

Ceci dit, je n'arrive pas &#224; installer Gstreamer non plus...


----------



## vitis (15 Octobre 2005)

tous les selfupdate rsync et cvs et update all ont ete fait
et j'ai quand meme ce message

j'avais bien compris le besoin des MAJ, je l'ai fait plusieurs fois via fink et fink commander

rien de mieux


----------



## FjRond (16 Octobre 2005)

Ça arrive parfois. J'ai eu un problème analogue en cherchant à installer la version fink de zsh, jusqu'à la dernière mise à jour qui a fonctionné.


----------



## vitis (19 Octobre 2005)

This looks very similar to the problem described in FAQ#6.16: "I get build errors involving `Dl_info'." <http://fink.sourceforge.net/faq/faq.en.html#comp-general.dlfcn-from-oo>​
voilà ca que le group gnome m'a répondu et cela a bien fonctionner.

il s'agit de la présence de plusieurs fichier installer par oOO ou autre qui rentre en incompatibilté.

salutations


----------

